# Caulk dripping around windows of 09 Salem by Forest River...normal?



## mac2q (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi all...I'm new with Trailers and my friend has an 09 Salem LE that we use.  Around all the exterior window I noticed that the caulking is dripping as if it's melting.  To me if that continues then there will be leaks in the future.  When she questioned the dealership they told her that it's normal and just scrapped some off and resealed.  Again I'm new with Trailers but my gut feeling tells me that it's not normal.  So I'm reaching out for help...is it normal for the exterior window caulk to melt and drip? Thanks Mike


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 26, 2011)

Re: Caulk dripping around windows of 09 Salem by Forest River...normal?

Sorry, just saw this while scanning the forum.

NO it is not normal, but is it caulk or butel tape.  The butel will be gray in color and I have seen it ozze out, but not drip....if something is actually dripping, I have not idea what it is.


----------

